# Vispas wird mobil



## Ulli3D (20. Dezember 2014)

Musste man bisher neben dem Vispas auch noch die Lijst van Viswateren als Taschenbuch mitführen, so gibt es diese Liste jetzt auf http://www.visplanner.nl/ als App für Android und Eierphone. Gute Lösung, denn ein Smartphone ist ja mittlerweile Standard. :vik: #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vispas wird mobil*

Auch wenn ich noch nen Knochen und kein Schmartfon hab (von wegen Standard, pfffff...):
Coole Sache - Neuland nutzen!

Danke für die Info!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vispas wird mobil*

Davon hatte ich schon mal gelesen das dies optional möglich ist.
Der VISplaner ist klasse. Weiß man schon ob der mittlerweile auch ohne Internet klappt?


----------



## Ulli3D (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vispas wird mobil*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich noch nen Knochen und kein Schmartfon hab (von wegen Standard, pfffff...):



Naja, es gibt welche, die nutzen noch 'nen Knochen und, Achtung Insider, andere angeln in Bonn im Rhein ohne Rheinschein 
#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vispas wird mobil*

grins....


----------



## Bronco84 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vispas wird mobil*

Kleine Zwischenfrage. Die Niederländer wollten einführen das es offiziell erlaubt ist die landelijke list digital mitzuführen und man das buch zu hause lassen kann. 
Die Listen gibt es übrigens schon länger auch als PDF. 
Meine eigentliche Frage ist, ob es offiziell ist , das die digitale Version reicht. 
Habe da bisher nichts gefunden auf den Seiten der sportvisserij nederland. Nur das es angedacht wird es zu erlauben.
Hat jemand da nen Link ö. Ä. der das offiziell bestätigt. ?
Gruß bronco


----------



## hydrophil (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vispas wird mobil*

@bronco ... ist scheinbar noch in der mache, d.h. vorlaeufig wirst du wohl weiter zellstoff mitfuehren muessen:

http://www.sportvisserijnederland.n...9/digitale_lijst_als_wettige_toestemming.html

was akutelleres habe ich nicht gefunden.

notfalls mal anmailen:

vispas@sportvisserijnederland.nl


----------



## Bronco84 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vispas wird mobil*



hydrophil schrieb:


> @bronco ... ist scheinbar noch in der mache, d.h. vorlaeufig wirst du wohl weiter zellstoff mitfuehren muessen:
> 
> http://www.sportvisserijnederland.n...9/digitale_lijst_als_wettige_toestemming.html
> 
> ...



Jep genau das meinte ich. 
Ist zwar angedacht worden das für 2015 allein die app reicht, aber wohl noch keine Entscheidung gefallen. 
Von daher sollte man das Buch lieber mitnehmen. 

Danke nochmal für den Link. 
Gruß bronco


----------



## forest27 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vispas wird mobil*

Das wäre eine super Sache wenn die APP einmal Reichen würde .


----------



## hydrophil (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vispas wird mobil*

und wenn du dann bloss noch die app und deine papers vergessen hast denkst du dir, mensch, haette ich doch bloss das buechlein dabei muahaha


----------



## zorra (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vispas wird mobil*

...ist auch nur für Öffentliche Gewässer intressant.
gr.zorra


----------



## Ulli3D (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vispas wird mobil*

Die Info ist beim Vispas für 2015 dabei allerdings scheint die App noch nicht ganz fertig zu sein, es kam die Meldung, dass sie in Kürze installiert wird.


----------



## Bronco84 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vispas wird mobil*

Mahlzeit zusammen. 
Heute kam der neue vispas an. Dazu ein Info schreiben. 
Die app "visplanner" wird erst ab *2016* rechtlich zulässig. 
Man muss also noch ein jahr das Buch mitführen. 
Gruß Bronco.


----------



## forest27 (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vispas wird mobil*

Kann mir vielleicht jemand so ein Buch besorgen ?


----------



## Ulli3D (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vispas wird mobil*



forest27 schrieb:


> Kann mir vielleicht jemand so ein Buch besorgen ?



 Bekommst Du, wenn Du einen VisPas kaufst automatisch. Oder mal bei http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/ suchen, da gab es das als pdf-Datei.


----------



## forest27 (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vispas wird mobil*

lli3D;4266882]Bekommst Du, wenn Du einen VisPas kaufst automatisch. Oder mal bei http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/ suchen, da gab es das als pdf-Datei.[/QUOTE]

Das ist ja das Problem ich habe nämlich keines bekommen . Reicht es wenn ich das PDF Ausdrucke und dabei habe ?


----------



## Bronco84 (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vispas wird mobil*

....Das ist ja das Problem ich habe nämlich keines bekommen . Reicht es wenn ich das PDF Ausdrucke und dabei hab?....

Besser du fragst bei sportvisserij  nederland das buch an. Denn alles auszudrucken und das mit am Mann zu haben beim angeln wär schon hinderlich .Und wenn es nen kleinkarierten Kontrolleur gibt wohl auch unzureichend.  Denn das buch dabei zu haben ist bis Ende 2015 Pflicht. Danach reicht auch die visplanner app auf dem Smartphone. 

Oder frag da wo u deinen vispas bestellt hast. 
Manchmal gehen die davon aus das du das aus dem letzten jahr noch hast. Zählt ja immer für 3 jahre. Momentan 2013,2014,2015. 
Gruß bronco.


----------



## RaLoeck (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vispas wird mobil*

http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/sportvissers/actueel/6138/visplanner_rechtsgeldig.html


....also doch schon ausreichend!?


----------



## forest27 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vispas wird mobil*

Ja , schaut wirklich danach aus !


----------



## Bronco84 (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vispas wird mobil*

Nabend. Das ist ja super. Darauf haben wir wohl alle gewartet.Eine offizielle Info!!
 Interessant ist allerdings das ich zu meinem vispas ein Info schreiben bekommen habe wo klar und deutlich ( hab Extra noch mal nach gesehen grad,  ) ,draufstand das es erst rechtlich gültig wäre ab 2016. 
aber drauf gesch. .... ! :-D 
Ich druck mir die Info aus und dann ist gut. 

Buchfreie stunden und dicke Fische

Gruß bronco.


----------



## snow21 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vispas wird mobil*

ich habe die doc auf der nl seite runtergeladen
wenn sie jemand noch sucht habe sie einfach mal zusammen hochgeladen oder kann sie nach dem original namen suchen

1 11631_VISpas_broch_DUI_V02DEFINITIEF[1].pdf
2 sportvisserij-nederland-Gez._Lijst.pdf
3 Sportvisserij_Nederland_Kleine_lijst-viswateren_2015.pdf
http://ul.to/vzjzta3d


----------



## Elfchen_19 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vispas wird mobil*

@ Snow21 

Vielen Dank :m:m - Petri bzw. altijd groote vissen en veel plezier

Eddy


----------



## forest27 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vispas wird mobil*

Heute habe ich auch das Infoschreiben bekommen mit dem Datum 2016 !


----------



## feldi1987 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vispas wird mobil*

Also ich lebe und arbeite seit Anfang letztem Jahres in den NL. Laut meinem Angelladen reicht die APP schon aus und bei der Kontrolle Mitte Januar gab es auch keine Probleme mit der APP. 

LG


----------



## Ulli3D (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vispas wird mobil*

Im Schreiben steht ja nur, dass man für 2016 entscheiden kann, ob man weiterhin die List zugeschickt bekommen will oder nicht.


----------

